# My birds are pooping green



## Norm2475 (Jul 20, 2009)

My pigeons are pooping green. They are now about 5 weeks old. When they came a week ago they were pooping fine but in the last few days it has got green and soft. Now I know this is not a good topic but I remember reading something about this. I believe it has something to do with the humidity or something. What should I do?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You should first start giving them some probiotics and organic apple cider vinegar in their water-a tablespoon per gallon-seperate.

They are very young, and the stress of their moving could have caused them to deplete their good gut bacteria-at that age they have little to begin with, that is possibly why it is runny. The ACV and probiotics will help get it back.

Are they eating? If not, you have to hand feed them until they get their appetite back, If this doesn't help seak an avian vet and get a fecal done.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Charcoal and minerals in addition to ones mentioned by Treesa is also good for their digestion.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Could be they aren't eating enough. it's not unusual for young birds to be moved to a new loft...they haven't been wearned long to begin with...everything is strange...they are frightened...food may be different...they are stressed and they dont eat enough. 
Stress bring on a canker...canker brings out something else in theri system such as coccidia and so they eat even less.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

What color of green? Picture?

Pidgey


----------



## Norm2475 (Jul 20, 2009)

The poop is a dark type of green. The pigeons are eating well. I was told an ounce per bird. Thanks for the advice. I will try to give them some apple vineger. You said seperate what does that mean?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Norm2475 said:


> The poop is a dark type of green. The pigeons are eating well. I was told an ounce per bird. Thanks for the advice. I will try to give them some apple vineger. * You said seperate what does that mean?


At 5 weeks of age, they should be allowed to eat at least three times a day, a full tablespoon. When they get a little older, twice a day, but only if their poops straighten up and they are healthy.

* You should do organic apple cider vinegar on seperate days from the probiotics.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Their bile is normally a dark green. Well-exercised birds tend to have poop so dark green that it looks black. Pigeons living a life of leisure (read: lazy) often have poop that's a little lighter in color.

Pidgey


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

have a fecal test done at your vet and then you will know IF there is anything you need to worry about....sounds pretty normal to me.


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

ummmmmmmm I thought all pigeon poo was greenish??all my healthy pigeons have green poo??am I missing something major?? as long as its solid, got white and greenish ( in a coil shape) I thought that was healthy>>>>?????


----------

